# Eamon Dunphy



## TarfHead (2 Jul 2012)

So, at the end of last night's Euro 2012 final, Eamon Dunphy offered the analysis that the Spanish team had not sung their national anthem as a measure of solidarity and unity between the Basques, Catalans and Castillians.

Which is a nice sentiment, except for the fact that the Spanish national anthem has no official lyrics.

Stick to shilling for burger joints, Eamo  !


----------



## Ceist Beag (2 Jul 2012)

... and the fact that George Hamilton clearly stated this before the anthem was played (as the Italians sang theirs with such gusto!). Dunphy probably missed this tho as no doubt he was massaging Giles' ego at the time!


----------



## micmclo (2 Jul 2012)

Giles said it was a good anthem but not a great anthem

And anthems were better back in his day 

The Italians did a good job with theirs, they had honesty of effort and moral courage


----------



## HMC (2 Jul 2012)

The Italians did a good job with theirs, they had honesty of effort and moral courage [/QUOTE]


God preserve us from this bilge.


----------



## MrMan (2 Jul 2012)

I think the Apres match Dunphy is better at analysis than the real thing.


----------



## bazermc (2 Jul 2012)

I think the apres match Dunphy is better full stop.


----------



## Delboy (2 Jul 2012)

they had a spanish football expert on matt cooper tonight....he said that the Barca, Madrid players (Puyol and Casillas) and Del Bosque met at the end of the season to calm things down after a heated season in the league over there. To get the Mourinho bile out of the system.
They agreed to work as a team and put their club and cultural differences aside, for the chance to create history.

Silly comment by Dunphy but he was on the right track


----------



## demoivre (3 Jul 2012)

The three stooges.


----------



## Liamos (3 Jul 2012)

demoivre said:


> The three stooges.


 
Very good article and more than a grain of truth in it.


----------



## MrMan (3 Jul 2012)

I think that article has pretty much hit the nail on the head, the three boys have pretty much been cutting and pasting there analysis for some time now.


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Jul 2012)

Have to say I enjoy the lads, on balance they are well informed, they have their 'pet projects' like the Ronaldo thing, but when you factor that in you get a good overall sense of it.

Often times the match would be on and I'd be reading a book, but I'd 'tune in' for the half time or full time chat.


----------



## MrMan (4 Jul 2012)

They are as well informed as the rest of us, we hear about the well known players and sweeping generalisations are the order of the day.


----------



## oldtimer (6 Jul 2012)

MrMan said:


> They are as well informed as the rest of us, we hear about the well known players and sweeping generalisations are the order of the day.


True. In fact they are not well informed. After the defeat by Spain didn't Dunphy tell us it is up to Kovermans to coach and bring on the emerging talent in Ireland. Kovermans left the FAI months ago.


----------



## Pique318 (7 Jul 2012)

Before one of the Ukrainian games, O'Herlihy asked Brady to go through the team and tell us who to watch out for. He spent the next 10 mins basically talking about how he played against their manager in 82 or something.  He knew nothin about the players and a 5 min browse on Wikipedia could've covered him.


----------



## notagardener (8 Jul 2012)

TarfHead said:


> So, at the end of last night's Euro 2012 final, Eamon Dunphy offered the analysis that the Spanish team had not sung their national anthem as a measure of solidarity and unity between the Basques, Catalans and Castillians.
> 
> Which is a nice sentiment, except for the fact that the Spanish national anthem has no official lyrics.
> 
> Stick to shilling for burger joints, Eamo  !


 
Classic Dunphy, but he's very entertaining in strange way!!!


----------

